# Punta lógica para circuitos Integrados Digitales



## dquimbert (Oct 11, 2012)

Punta Logica Para CIs

_*Buenas noches comunidad electronicos!!!!, bueno esta noche les traigo un comprobador de circuitos integrados TTL(LOGICA TRANSISTOR TRANSISTOR)*
_ 
*Lo que paso es que me tope con un equipo medico de ENDOSCOPIA MARCA: KARL STORZ, 
Lo que paso es que uno de sus displays de 7 segmentos NO FUNCIONABA, y bueno decidi fabricarme una punta logica para ir probando de manera mas facil y rapida los niveles logicos de cada pin de los circuitos integrados
*
_OJO QUE LOS POTENCIOMETROS SON PARA REGULAR LOS NIVELES LOGICOS ACEPTABLES DEL CI, po ejemplo un Ci  TTL tiene como salida o entrada de cero logico valores desde 0V hasta 1.3V Y para niveles alto logico se tiene a partir de 2.1 V hasta 5.4 V_,* SABIENDO QUE LOS VALORES COMPRENDIDOS ENTRE 1.3V Y 2.1V SON VALORES QUE HACEN QUE EL CI NO FUNCIONE DE MANERA CORRECTA, ES DECIR SU FUNCIONAMIENTO ES ALEATORIO. 
*
AHORA AL PUNTO, EL DISEÑO ES ESTE:  




* 

MATERIALES 
1 12 Kohm 
1 4.7Kohm 
2 120 ohm 
1 3.3 Mohm 
2 TRIMMERS DE 5Kohm*

_SEMICONDUCTORES 
1 DIODO 1N 4004 O EL MAS COMERCIAL QUE ES EL 1N4007 
1 LED ROJO DE 5mm (NIVEL ALTO) 
1 LED VERDE DE 5mm (NIVEL BAJO) 
1 CI LM358 
_
*OTROS 
1 SOCALO PARA EL INTEGRADO DE 8 PINES 
4 TERMINALES PARA EL PCB 
EL CIRCUITO IMPRESO HECHO POR MI!!! 
1 CABLE POLARIZADO CALIBRE 20 O 22 (50cm) 
2 CAIMANES, UNO ROJO Y OTRO NEGRO 
1 PUNTA METALICA, MEJOR SI ES DE PLATA!!!! 
CAUTIN Y SU PASTA Y CREMA PARA EL SOLDADO DE LA PLACA
*
*En la imagen de abajo esta el diseño del pcb para que se lo quemen en una plaquita de cobre !!!!*


_*CUALQUIER DUDA O COMENTARIO OPINIONES SON BIENVENIDOS!!! GRACIAS MIL!!!!!! *_





[/CENTER]


----------

